# Ford 8n Tractor Chains



## grammyrobinfarm (Jul 18, 2013)

Set of tractor chains to fit Ford 8n, 9n, 2n or any other tractor with same size tires. In excellent condition, very heavy-duty. Asking $100. I am located in East Central Minnesota only a few miles from Interstate 35.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

worth every penny


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

grammyrobinfarm said:


> Set of tractor chains to fit Ford 8n, 9n, 2n or any other tractor with same size tires. In excellent condition, very heavy-duty. Asking $100. I am located in East Central Minnesota only a few miles from Interstate 35.


would shipping to 63937 be?


----------

